# peppermill tutorial finished but 7mb .pdf



## ed4copies (Jul 13, 2007)

Anybody want to try to receive it???

I suspect many e-mail systems will reject it and I don't know enough about acrobat to trim down the file.

Send me a PM, if you think you can receive (and want to) the file.

Ed


----------



## JimM (Jul 13, 2007)

Ed,
PM sent.
JimM


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 13, 2007)

First three are in my "outbasket".  More coming soon.

(Sorry I ran to Sears for mower blades to harvest my lawn.)[][][]


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 13, 2007)

came through yahoo just fine.  I will study soon, have a block of Koa I want turn into a mill.


----------



## dfurlano (Jul 13, 2007)

Send it to me please!

Dan


----------



## shawn394 (Jul 13, 2007)

Ed

PM sent

thanks Shawn


----------



## Chuck Key (Jul 13, 2007)

> Send it to me please!



Me too.

Chuckie


----------



## jtate (Jul 13, 2007)

Me too!

Julia


----------



## winpooh498 (Jul 13, 2007)

Ed,
PM sent.
Thanks 
Dawn[]


----------



## Mudder (Jul 13, 2007)

Me to please []


----------



## JimM (Jul 13, 2007)

I have been emailing Ed regarding posting his pdf to my server so everyone can download at your own pace and convenience.

Right click on the following link and 'Save As' the pdf file to your computer. 7MB in size.

http://www.jwmilne.com/woodturning/peppermill-instr2.pdf

Jim


----------



## mdburn_em (Jul 13, 2007)

Over-here, over-here...Pleeeeease!


----------



## winpooh498 (Jul 13, 2007)

Ed,
I just downloaded and read your tutorial and wanted to tell you I think you did a great job!
Thank you for all the time and effort.

Dawn


----------



## shawn394 (Jul 13, 2007)

Ed

Really great job on the tutorial.  Came in with no problems.  Thanks again
Shawn


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks, Jim!!!

You are next on the "call back" list that was created while I was meeting with our new Racine member (john).

Will get to you now.


----------



## redbulldog (Jul 13, 2007)

Ed;
Thanks for the peppermill tutorial, for me it is very informative, all of dealings with you and Dawn have been outstanding!
One very satisfied friend and customer!
Red Sibley


----------



## rhahnfl (Jul 13, 2007)

Downloaded from host server with no problems... very quick in fact. Thanks to both of you for making it available. Want to read it in depth. Looks very informative and will be of use as the wife wants a peppermill also.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks Jim worked fine and thank you Ed, Now all I have to do is find time for mills.





> _Originally posted by JimM_
> <br />I have been emailing Ed regarding posting his pdf to my server so everyone can download at your own pace and convenience.
> 
> Right click on the following link and 'Save As' the pdf file to your computer. 7MB in size.
> ...


----------



## armyturner (Jul 13, 2007)

Ed, I would like it as well. I have been wanting to turn a peppermill, but I really don't know where to start.


----------



## woodwrkr (Jul 13, 2007)

Here is a link to one of my favorite sites for free plans you guys might also be interested in (peppermill shown.) In fact there is even an tutorial about pen turning that brought me here!
http://www.newwoodworker.com/turning/instppmlmech.html


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 14, 2007)

Ed,
Thanks for writing the tutorial. I downloaded it easily.
Gary


----------



## cutterwoodjoe (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanx both Jim and Ed for doing this very well done


----------



## mewell (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks Ed and Jim. Ed - Great job on the tutorial!

Mark


----------



## woodwish (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks Ed for making this, just downloaded and read through it.  Sure wish I had it back last Christmas when I was making my first few sets.  Also thanks to Jim for hosting the download.

Two thoughts after reading through it- First, really like the idea of buying longer shafts than needed and trimming to fit.  Getting the grinder body the right length was one of my big fears.  I considered if I needed to cut it short I could rethread, but peening would be quicker and easier.  Good idea!

I looked where you talked about makng the inset for the bottom mechanism using a router, which I have never tried.  I did it with a Forstner bit before drilling the main hole, and luckily I thought to do it first.  I saw that you mentioned that if drilling it needed to be done first but you mentioned it AFTER drilling the main hole.  If you re-edit you may mention that before so those folks that don't read all the instructions BEFORE starting will see it (and you know who you are[]).

Really did a good job on this, and I did mention it this morning at our monthly local AAW meeting.  Thanks for taking the time to write it and making available!


----------



## doddman70 (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks Ed it was very well done and esay to follow (even for me[]) hopefully some day i'll learn enough to be able to do something like that to help people out. again great job!!

Shane


----------



## Milpaul (Jul 14, 2007)

Must be the season for peppermills. Just got my Packard Woodworks mag and they showed some winners of their peppermill contest. I really thought the "pepper"mill was unique. Here is the link for more pics.http://www.woodcentral.com/contests/turning4/




<br />


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 16, 2007)

Ray,

(Insert "comical" tone of voice, please)
I realized that I could edit the tutorial with the information about drilling as I was writing.  Then the little 'devil' [}][}]on my left shoulder whispered, "If they don't even take the time to READ this before they start, let 'em make a mistake!!!"   Of course, that was the day my angel was on vacation, [:0][:0]so no OTHER little voices intervened.[][]

That is, unfortunately, the TRUE story of why that was not edited.  If my "angel" ever comes back from vacation, I will work on an edit.  Meanwhile, people who don't READ first, get their JUST REWARDS!!!  

Yes, I am a guy,

NO, I DON'T read first

Yes, I HAVE redone things hundreds of times, as a result!!![][][]

Took me over a week to write and photograph - spend five minutes - READ first!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 16, 2007)

To the many of you who have posted here or written me e-mails - YOU'RE VERY WELCOME!!!

It's always nice to receive "Thank-you's", but I really look forward to seeing the peppermills with the note - followed Ed's tutorial and THINGS WENT GREAT!!!!

Marketing tip:  I am SELLING only the "glued up" versions (which START at $50), even though I display Walnut, Maple, Mahogany, Oak and Cherry that are solid wood.  If you are making to sell, a "glue-up" is the better path.
FWIW


----------



## Mudder (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Marketing tip:  I am SELLING only the "glued up" versions (which START at $50), even though I display Walnut, Maple, Mahogany, Oak and Cherry that are solid wood.  If you are making to sell, a "glue-up" is the better path.
> FWIW



How many of these $50.00 pepper mills do you sell in a year Mr. Brown?


----------



## kenwc (Jul 18, 2007)

Ed....if the offer still stands to send the peppermil tutorial please send a copy to traderman04@yahoo.com

I appreciate the offer.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jul 18, 2007)

Real Nice Ed, I know what it takes to put something like this together.

I reduced your PDF to about 340K, would you want a copy? 

EDIT IN:

I sent a copy to Ed, please contact him for a copy. 
Thank you for understanding


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks Ed.


----------



## RKing (Jul 20, 2007)

Ed
I would like the tutorial if you still have it '
Bob 
RKing10085@aol.com


----------



## JimM (Jul 20, 2007)

RKing,
You can download the pdf. The link is in this thread.  You may do so at your convenience.
Jim


----------



## JimM (Jul 20, 2007)

Ed is now offering to send a smaller size so the larger 7Mb file has been removed from my server.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 20, 2007)

Thank you Jim for coming to our assistance when the project started.  

Thanks to Ron in Drums for "downsizing" the file.  I am happy to say it can be sent VERY quickly.

As usual, everyone has been VERY helpful and thanks to those who have said they will try the tutorial.
[][][][]


----------

